# first cycle of ivf



## vt1982 (May 18, 2011)

Hi eveybody
I am new to FF.I have just had my 1st cycle of ivf and am currently in the 2ww, which i am finding really difficult. I had 1 day 5 embryo transfer on sat and am really struggling with the wait as i feel i have nobody to talk to who has been through the same thing. I am over analysing every little twinge or cramp. Any friendly advise would be grateful.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi VT, I haven't gone through a complete IVF yet, I'm DR for our first attempt [although we've tried IUI three times early this year and started an IVF cycle in the summer] for DC#2. There isn't all that much regular activity on here but you're quite welcome to join us on the "IVF, here I come" thread in this section.

I had trouble getting through the 2ww on each of my IUI cycles but I just tried to keep busy. I know it's a bit different for IVF; you're expected to rest etc but I'm no good at doing nothing ... it just make me crazy. Anyways, if you just want to chat ...... you're not alone.


----------



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Hi VT

Yes come and join our thread as bubbs has said! I am still stimming at present as follies not big enough. EC was originally tomorrow or Fri but now likely next wed. I'm not looking forward to the 2ww but I plan on penciling in friends and keeping myself occupied but not over busy. Great news on the day 5 blast though!

Jem x


----------



## vt1982 (May 18, 2011)

thanks ladies,
i feel pretty rubbish this morning as ive got a brown discharge, i know it can be normal but im just so gutted and upset. Especially as we did so well throughout stimulation etc.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Vt, brown discharge is old blood so it could be from ET or implantation can result in light brown discharge and the timing is about right for this.  All is not lost, hun.  It is still early days.  Sending you hugs.


----------

